# turkey hunt 2013



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

-8/- Called him in and killed him by myself on opening morning, and on the way out found the sheds. What a great day -/|\-


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Dude thats freakin awesome!


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Sweet!! Congrats


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Best 2013 turkey post so far !! Congrats.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

That is very impressive! Nice job with a bow. How about some more details?


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow talk about a great day congratulations.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice tom congrats.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Outstanding! You just made shed hunting less gay... :mrgreen:


----------



## realunlucky (Apr 14, 2013)

Thats excellent what agreat day


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Congrats on a nice bird and great shed finds.....oh yeah, LOVE the hair!


----------



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks guys! it was a pretty fun hunt cant wait for next year!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Good Job! Still haven't killed a turkey with a bow and it may be awhile. Awesome that you did it on your own!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Super job! Nice bird! Congrats!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey I saw your story on ksl outdoors!


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice bird! Everything has to fall into place just right to stick an arrow in one. Congratulations!


----------

